# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  badoo

## tatshs

ειμαι μελος στο badoo ενα απο αυτα που λενε ιντερνιακα κοινωνικά δίκτυα. το διασκεδάζω!!!
εδω και λιγο καιρο διαπίστωσα οτι δεν μπρω να επικοινωνήσω με αλλα μελη του.
τα μηνύματα που στελνω δεν φτανουν στο προορισμο τους και μηνύματα που μου στελνουν δεν φτανουν σε εμενα.
βλεπω οτι το γνωστο μου μελος ειναι online οπως και αυτο βλεπει εμενα αλλα δεν μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε.
αυτο ειναι επιβεβαιωμένο και διασταυρωμενο οχι μονο με ενα μελος αλλα με αρκετα.
δημιούργησα νεο προφιλ αλλα παλι τα ιδια.
πως εξηγείτε αυτο? τι συμβαινει?
προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω με το διαχειριστή του badoo αλλα δεν απάντησε
ευχαριστω

----------


## leosedf

Τι να σου πούμε εμείς τώρα....
Η σελίδα αυτή δεν είναι Ελληνική οπότε καλή τύχη.

----------


## Dbnn

Φιλε απλα κανε διαγραφη τον λογαριασμο και βρες αλλη σελιδα. Μην ασχολεισαι εκει μεσα γιατι τσαμπα χρονο καταναλωνεις


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

